# Gourmet Guides



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Gourmet Guides.. Another site to order cookbooks..

Gourmet Guides Bargain Cookbooks Search

Have any of you dealt with this one at all? Seems to be pretty good price wise..


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oh dear -- yet another possible source of books. Didn't know about them before, but I guess I'm glad that now I do! 

I like their sensibilities -- looking at the other sites they link to, I see some out of the ordinary, with which I'm familiar as a professional.


----------

